# New Pigeon



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Here is the latest addition to the family. Just picked up this morning at "our bridge". So far, seems well. Weighs 280 grams. Crop packed full and pooping good and it looks ok. We're holding off with any meds.

He is soooo cute!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Good Morning Maggie,

Whats you got there? He looks so innocent as to what the future brings him. I am sure glad that you have him, at least now he has a future. I was thinking of you this morning as I was trying to feed my three squeakers, and wondering how does Maggie do it. With love, I guess!

Love Ya 
Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maggie, 

What a cutie for sure, and looks to be in very good health and by the sounds of it. Good luck with this young pigeon.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Best of luck with your adorable new patient Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Maggie,

You sure do get some cute ones.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Maggie. Looks like he/she will be a beauty. Love the coloring! At first, when looking at the head and beak, I though "dove."

Keep us updated...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Maggie,

He is very beautiful, reminds me of my Jose and Josefina! What is wrong with him?

Cynthia


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Maggie,

You have a real cutie/sweetie there! I know this one's in good hands.

fp


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Here is the latest addition to the family. Just picked up this morning at "our bridge". So far, seems well. Weighs 280 grams. Crop packed full and pooping good and it looks ok. We're holding off with any meds.
> 
> He is soooo cute!


Looks like a little grizzle. It will be pretty when it's all feathered out. Cool....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

He really is a beautiful little guy. The picture doesn't do justice to his color. We just fed him for the first time (took 30 cc) and he did very well. I put seed in with him but I don't think he knows just yet what to do with them. We'v been pecking away with him so hopefully he'll catch on soon. I am so pleased with his poops. His parents have taken very good care of him.

Cynthia, so far there seems to be nothing wrong with him. Just can't fly. He was so lucky not to get run over because he fell in the middle of the bridge which has a solid concrete wall and only a small space that he could stand on. Thank goodness he is at least large enough that he could flap on the way down. My husband went back this pm to see if its sibling had decided to bail out and unfortunately saw one that had been run over since this morning. There was not enough left to determine color or size. So sad.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Quite a little darling you have there Maggie.  
Seems very alert & healthy. 

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Nice legs.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I thought so too., nice stout legs there...

Lol...

Good going Maggie!


Phil
l v


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh I feel so sorry for the other one that didn't make it. I too buried a pigeon today. It was run over in the parking lot in a place I never go to. Sometimes those birds like to wander all over the place and never look out for danger.

I hope this pigeon gets nice and plump with your care.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*An Other Gem For The Tar Heel*

HI MAGGIE, I agree with the LOVEBIRDS its a GRIZZLE and a very healthy one,I don't know how you do it but you come up with some real gems. GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I don't know why we're getting some unusual ones this year. Our little opal baby just gets more beautiful as she grows older. But you know, you still can't beat the checkers and bars for beauty. 

Could someone explain to me what is a grizzle. I'm not familiar with that phrase.

She's taking food very well. Last night when we brought Mr. Humphries in for the night he was fussing at my husband and the new baby heard him. She started squealing so loud you could hear her in the next room.

As to her legs, it looks like she'll be one of the dumpy looking ones. The legs are not real long but are sturdy.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Maggie,

I am glad you managed to save this one, I try not to think of all the new pidgies that get run down because people expect them to get out of the way.

Over the years I have found a number of juveniles that look fit and old enough to both eat on their own and to fly, but just haven't seemed to catch on. It is strange because there were usually smaller pigeons with yellow feathering around that were well able to hold their own in the food scrum and fly with no difficulty.

Cynthia


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Could someone explain to me what is a grizzle. I'm not familiar with that phrase.



Maggie, it's just another one of the MANY colors that occur. Here's a link to one that I found. I started looking for a picture and finally found this one. 

http://www.ganusfamilyloft.com/White Diamond2.htm


Grizzle is like the color of the bird along with some white feathers is dispersed all over as opposed to say a splash where you have patches of white. Does that make sense?? 
We've got one grizzle that we bought at an auction. I'll see if I can get a pic of it.
Is this little bird one that you will keep or will it get released? We've only raised one grizzle our self in 5 years and a hawk took it right off the loft. I was so proud of that baby, I was showing it to everybody. They can be some very pretty colored birds..


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, that site has gorgeous birds and wow, some of the prices he got for them! I think I understand the difference but why wouldn't a checker be a grizzle too?

Right now I don't know how she'll wind up. Have named her Mary Lou and of course it will turn out to be a boy with a sissy girl's name. 

The majority of the birds at this bridge are checkers or bars but every now and then we get one that is similar to this baby. We have one in the aviary, named Cookie, that I think, based on your explanation would be a grizzle. She came from the bridge too and is one we kept. She mated with a "fancy" pigeon (Cosmo) that I highjacked from a neighbor and they produced the recent "oops" baby. Cosmo and Cookie look very alike and their new baby looks more like Cosmo but his head has the grizzled look.

PS - Check out my newest thread.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*My grizzle*

A checker is not a grizzle because it's a checker...........LOL.......No really, grizzle have their color, whether it be blue or red "mixed" in with some white feathers. A checker doesn't have white feathers in the middle of all his checks.
Here's a couple of pics of our one and only grizzle.........

I took the first pic and the flash went off and he got up and looked at me like "what the heck was that?????" LOL


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> Over the years I have found a number of juveniles that look fit and old enough to both eat on their own and to fly, but just haven't seemed to catch on. It is strange because there were usually smaller pigeons with yellow feathering around that were well able to hold their own in the food scrum and fly with no difficulty.
> 
> Cynthia


Yeah, just like one with our local feral flock that I call "Tiger"--he figured out how to get badly hurt, manage the healing process, eat and drink all before losing his last fuzz. I've had others that were not the sharpest tools in the shed and had little drive--they could die of thirst because they couldn't figure out where the waterer was or what it was for. I'm serious--I've actually had to teach some in the loft how to drink. I guess they're just as varied as we are. The ones that survive the best are usually the ones with the baddest attitudes.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Had an example of that tonight. Just before we fed them, the smallest, Tater, had gone to the seed dish and was eating like crazy then Mary Lou joined him so I'm hoping we'll have a short hand feeding time period. The little one sure is a livewire.


----------

